# XM Greenlights New Racing Show



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The country's largest satellite radio company is putting the pedal to the metal on
a new racing show featuring some of the biggest names on the road today. This
week, XM Satellite Radio said the Andretti Green Racing (AGR) team is taking
the cover off of it exclusive XM show, "The Adretti Green Racing Hour."

Beginning in February next year, the Andretti Green Racing Hour will be an hour-
long weekly featuring drivers from the Andretti Green team, as well as open wheel
legend Michael Andretti. The 2007 Andretti Green driver lineup includes Danica
Patrick, 2005 IndyCar Series Bombardier Rookie of the Year; Marco Andretti, '06
IndyCar Series Series Bombardier Rookie of the Year; Bryan Herta, two-time Indy-
Car Series race winner; and Tony Kanaan, 2004 IndyCar Series Champion.

The new show will air on XM's sports talk channel 143 , XM Sports Nation.

In addition to "The Andretti Green Racing Hour," XM is home to exclusive weekly
radio shows hosted by NASCAR superstars Dale Earnhardt, Jr. and Jimmie
Johnson.

www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

